
The Ancient World's Longest Underground Aqueduct (2009) - ivanech
https://www.spiegel.de/international/world/rome-s-tremendous-tunnel-the-ancient-world-s-longest-underground-aqueduct-a-612718.html
======
Zenst
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qanat](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qanat)
date back further and are aqueducts by any other name, unless you want to nit-
pick. Might be that equally as long ones existed in pre-history. Certainly
when you are looking at 1000BC-3000BC as timeframe upon these.

[EDIT ADD] The longest Qanat is
[https://en.mehrnews.com/news/108436/3-millenia-old-Zarach-
qa...](https://en.mehrnews.com/news/108436/3-millenia-old-Zarach-qanat-to-get-
World-Heritage-status) "The three thousand year old qanat is of 120 kilometers
length and earlier in 2005 was enlisted in Iran’s Cultural Heritage List."
Which would pre-date year 90 A.D. by a fair bit.

I'd say that a Qanut is an Aqueduct by any other name.

~~~
black6
When I was in Afghanistan I was fascinated by the long lines of circular dirt
mounts that dotted the landscape[0]. I knew of qanats from reading the Dune
series by Frank Herbert, but had never seen an example. It wasn't until a few
years after I was in Afghanistan that I realized what the long lines of what I
thought were ancient battlements were--the access shafts for the qanats that
provided water to the people in that high desert. Sadly I hear that the art of
constructing and maintaining the qanats is being lost, and the qanats have
been destroyed (or damaged beyond repair) in some cases by the expansion of
the bases of occupying forces.

0: [https://arcg.is/0m8ujr](https://arcg.is/0m8ujr)

------
mattlondon
Fascinating. Lots of pictures of it on this site:
[http://www.romanaqueducts.info/aquasite/gadara/index.html](http://www.romanaqueducts.info/aquasite/gadara/index.html)

And also [http://qanat-firaun.de/en](http://qanat-firaun.de/en)

